# My very own Battlestar Pegasus



## Sanctified (Oct 15, 2013)

This is only the second model I've ever built -- the first was a build of the Galactica, made by the same company, Moebius. It was fun and relaxing, and I learned a few things, like how to do a wash combined with detail painting to (hopefully) make the ship's hull look like it's been through some scrapes. Not as beat to hell as the Galactica, because the Pegasus was one of the "modern," top-of-the-line colonial battlestars, but still beat up enough to make it look like it's had quite a few Cylon encounters. Frakkin' toasters!


----------



## buyjupiter (Oct 15, 2013)

That's awesome! I love building and painting models. I'll have to keep my eyes open for these models. /geek squee


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks wonderful... but the display case if you go for the full fleet... that's going to be huge!


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 16, 2013)

I used to have a Cylon Baseship. It was humongous. Sadly, it was heavily damaged during our last move and I had to let go of it.


----------



## Ddruid (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, how long did it take you to make that? And how did you make that? Love the details on the hull.


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 16, 2013)

Ddruid said:


> Wow, how long did it take you to make that? And how did you make that? Love the details on the hull.



I got it as a birthday present and it took me months to get everything in place. The thing was huge, almost a yard across and about two feet high. Still the dome version of the Base from the original 70's show with Lorne Greene and Dirk Benedict


----------



## Sanctified (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Kn what company produced the Cylon Basestar? I saw one company was making a Basestar based on the 2004 reboot models, but I couldn't find anything that really showed detail. 

Ddruid, if you're asking about the Pegasus, I would say it took a couple weeks, but I only worked on it a bit at a time, two hours here and there. An experienced modeler could go much quicker than I did. The first thing I did was assemble the unpainted kit to make sure every piece was there, as well as to make sure I understood where the pieces were supposed to fit and how they should be painted.

The most time-consuming part was painting the details and making the hull look battle-worn. It doesn't show up so well in the photos, but the panels are different shades of silver, aluminum and gunmetal, and I used gold and rust colors on the exposed machinery within the hull recesses. 

CupofJoe - Haha, yeah dude. At this point I think I'll stop at the two Battlestars. Might pick up a Star Trek model down the line if I can find a quality version that I can really get into with the details.


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 17, 2013)

> Hey Kn what company produced the Cylon Basestar?



Frankly, I have no idea. I've had it for over 15 years and to be honest, I didn't pay that much attention to the packaging if you catch my drift. :tongue:


----------

